# upgrading from stock 18-55 mm lens....



## ojas1010 (Jan 5, 2014)

ihave canon d1000 slr with the stock lens ie 18-55mm.....
i was thinking of buying a new lens.... preferably telephoto zoom type......
i am thinking about two in particular

Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II Lens - Canon: Flipkart.com


Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Lens - Canon: Flipkart.com


cost isnt the issue with regards to these two......
please advice on which to go for 
and happy new year to all


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2014)

Price seems too expensive in flipkart. 55-250 was selling under 10k in ebay.


----------



## ojas1010 (Jan 5, 2014)

i dont trust ebay..... i might even get that lens from uncle whose cming from US! so i am confused on which model....


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2014)

55-250 does have IS, will be helpful when you're shooting at tele end and this lens is also popular in FK

75-300 will fit in FF camera but doesn't have IS. 

Take your pick. I am not a DSLR user, so it's better to hear from what DSLR users say about those two lens.

If you buy from US, do you get India warranty?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

1st its better to gt 55-250 IS ...coz of IS off course 
2nd US purchase have no warranty in India...soo be careful..its as good as bought without bill here in India.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 5, 2014)

What kind of photography do you do? If you need (or want) to use filters you can consider the new 55-250 STM lens which has a non-rotating front element.
The older 55-250 IS II is also a very good lens that is highly regarded by many users.


----------

